# my monaco 172 and DSLR shot



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

BUFFED WITH 3M FINESSE-IT, THEN LIQUID HARD WAX OVER THE TOP AND CLEANED UP WITH ALL THE USUAL AUTOGLYM AND CONCEPT STUFF..

PETE


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Car looking lovely, like the last pic :thumb:, any chance you could PM me for a copy of it?


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

hi res or low res? and photo of belfast?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking good and some great photography too :thumb:


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

nice one mate, where abouts was the last shot taken?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

pete_172 said:


> hi res or low res? and photo of belfast?


PM Sent :thumb:


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

time to get over 10 posts


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

No rush :thumb:


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

neh its just annoying lol...7th


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

lovely motor!


----------



## gordyb (Dec 10, 2006)

i like it


----------



## v matt (Oct 30, 2007)

Very tidy, 172 is a great car and a very nice colour you have there too!


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

oh yea...its taken on craigantlet hills just as your about to start goin down in towards campbell college.


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Pete - think im getin dejavou - shes stil lookin the ticket:thumb: , great colour! lol


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

jonto...in the words of the immortal steveo.....shuuussshhh! blacks not a bad colour either! x and o son


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

Some nice photos there, love the turinis.


----------



## ST_Colin (May 11, 2007)

Excellent Pete, really nice colour on that 172.

And you went all the way to the hills of Craigantlet for those shots?


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice job - love that last shot:thumb:


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

pete_172 said:


> jonto...in the words of the immortal steveo.....shuuussshhh! blacks not a bad colour either! x and o son


Says he who used to have a black clio

x and o to u to son


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

haha yes but i sold the black clio for nice fast blue one lol ****

as form driving to the hills, i was working in hollywood so go home to ards that way...minor detour!:driver:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

pete_172 said:


> so go home to ards that way...


home's off the Movilla Road by the looks of it...small world! :wave:


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

haha stalker! thats my mates but im only round the corner, where you form what you drive etc and so forth?


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

so how do you do the long exp shots can some one kindly explain lame terms lol


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

switch the camera to shutter priority mode S on my nikon. and set it up on the tripod so it doesnt blur, change the number of seconds you want the shutter open for, take the picture and let the camre do the rest!

simple enough to do, just the white balance to sort if your taken in under artificial light and all that!


----------

